

New all-in-one blog widget combines brag badge, analytics tool and social bookmarking buttons - deramisan
http://www.weburbanist.com/2007/06/26/romlet-widget-about-to-go-live-now-accepting-beta-test-bloggers/

======
deramisan
Be sure to check out the Romlet on the sidebar of the site that is linked to -
though that's just one version (the other can be seen in preview format on
Romlet.com)

------
snoopdogg123
Can't wait for the initial release!

------
Halil
IXm canXt wait for the release!

------
agentsully
check this out for sure!

